# Stoeger M3020?



## Totaloutdoorsman (Feb 6, 2020)

My wife wants a shotgun to shoot skeet every now and then. I was leaning towards a 20ga for her. This gun would turn into my dove gun too for the rest of the year. Does anybody have this shotgun? Pros? Cons? Reliability? I have a Benelli M2 as my primary gun already so I’m just looking for reviews on the M3020. Can’t justify buying a $1200 or $750 gun for my wife that’s gonna maybe shoot 200 shells a year through it. Thanks.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Feb 6, 2020)

Stoeger makes a good gun for the price.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 6, 2020)

I know it isn't the gun you asked about, but I have been using a Yildiz A71 20 ga. for 5 years and it has been an absolutely flawless gun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2020)

My wife has the youth stoeger 20. 
She likes it. She turkey hunts. 
I can’t look down the barrel. Guess my head is to big.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Feb 6, 2020)

Like my Stoeger M3000 a lot.  
Would get the 3020,  but already have a sweet old REM 1100 LWT.


----------



## delacroix (Feb 8, 2020)

It's too light for any volume of shooting for most people.

Beretta A300 synthetic can be adjusted to fit you both. Might have to stick on a cheek rest for her but that will be most guns. Low recoil shells in it will be more comfortable than a light 20ga. Should be able to find one for $500 or so if you shop around or order off the web.


----------



## leroy (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a 3020 and like it probably have put 1000 or so rounds thru it, no problems


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a 3020 that I shoot alot and i like it. I've beat that gun up pretty bad dragging it all around and it keeps going.


----------



## Adamjen15 (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve been trying to find a used m3020 for a decent price and there just isn’t a whole lot of them for sale. So my guess is they are pretty good guns. I had a m3500 and loved it, performed flawlessly.


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 17, 2020)

Adamjen15 said:


> I’ve been trying to find a used m3020 for a decent price and there just isn’t a whole lot of them for sale. So my guess is they are pretty good guns. I had a m3500 and loved it, performed flawlessly.


I'd be hard pressed to sell mine. It's one of my favorite 20 gauges I have out of several I own. I have killed a pile of dove with it, I sat with a buddy opening day last year and he kept asking me how I was killing them like I was..?‍ it just fits me and shoots good.


----------



## Adamjen15 (Feb 17, 2020)

SC Hunter said:


> I'd be hard pressed to sell mine. It's one of my favorite 20 gauges I have out of several I own. I have killed a pile of dove with it, I sat with a buddy opening day last year and he kept asking me how I was killing them like I was..?‍ it just fits me and shoots good.



Yeah I really wish I wouldn’t have sold my 3500. But I will probably have to just buy a new 3020 instead of looking for a used one. Lol


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 17, 2020)

I'll see them occasionally on the outdoors trader. I think there is one on there now, at least there was a few days ago it was all black.


----------



## Adamjen15 (Feb 17, 2020)

SC Hunter said:


> I'll see them occasionally on the outdoors trader. I think there is one on there now, at least there was a few days ago it was all black.


Yeah I seen it but he wants $450 and he is all the way down on the coast.


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 17, 2020)

Adamjen15 said:


> Yeah I seen it but he wants $450 and he is all the way down on the coast.


I didnt realize he wanted that much lol he'll have it a while.


----------



## Adamjen15 (Feb 17, 2020)

SC Hunter said:


> I didnt realize he wanted that much lol he'll have it a while.


Yeah if it’s the same one I’m thinking of. I think he listed it a little over or so ago


----------

